# Uk to Usa police



## Blaeny (Jul 4, 2012)

Looking on information for any ex uk cops who have moved to America and joined a force over there


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

With our without a work permit?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Use the search function. This has been a topic in the past. The short answer - a small number of police departments accept candidates with Green Card only; most require US citizenship. Just use friend Google and go through the job openings of several police departments.


----------



## Blaeny (Jul 4, 2012)

At the moment without a permit. In the very early rages of looking to emigrate. So just trying to fin out how the process works over there. Thanks for replies


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

All US police department require any applicant to be a US citizens


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Some will take a green card holder.....
But NONE will take a person without legal immigration status.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> All US police department require any applicant to be a US citizens


Police policies do not fall under Federal Law which means "all" does not apply. Citrus County FL just hired a GC holder.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

twostep said:


> Police policies do not fall under Federal Law which means "all" does not apply. Citrus County FL just hired a GC holder.


support personal ..possible ... not as a sworn officer


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> support personal ..possible ... not as a sworn officer


What do you base this statement on? Thank you.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

twostep said:


> What do you base this statement on? Thank you.


the citrus police captain sitting next to me when I wrote it


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> the citrus police captain sitting next to me when I wrote it


Be so kind to extend greetings.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

twostep said:


> Be so kind to extend greetings.


but he did have to make a call to check .... lol ..


----------

